# Twitch-Star: Amouranth verdient Geld im Schlaf - also wirklich!



## Johannes Gehrling (3. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch-Star: Amouranth verdient Geld im Schlaf - also wirklich!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Twitch-Star: Amouranth verdient Geld im Schlaf - also wirklich!*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2021)

Nicht mit Beischlaf? 

Booooooring!!!


----------



## arrgh (3. Dezember 2021)

Nicht zu fassen... Was wohl Amourantanplan dazu zu sagen hätte? 🤔


----------



## dacarter2160 (3. Dezember 2021)

Wie abgehängt müssen die Menschen sein, die diesen Stream schauen und ihr dann noch Geld schenken?


----------



## Athrun (3. Dezember 2021)

Ähm, das ist doch old news. Den Gag gab es schon letztes Jahr oder noch früher. Habt ihr keine besseren News? Ist die Spieleindustrie dermaßen am darben? BTW andere Thots machen / haben das auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Kahlmoix (3. Dezember 2021)

Um ein Frettchen künstlich zu beatmen, schwenken Tierärzte es in der Luft hin und her. Für ein Pferd benutzen sie einen Ventilator oder springen ihm auf dem Bauch.​


----------



## Toni (3. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen... Was wohl Amourantanplan dazu zu sagen hätte? 🤔


Um eben jene Dame handelt es sich ja! Aber ist schon krass, dass sowas auf Twitch so viel Beachtung findet... Musst selbst mal reinschauen, weil ich es nicht wirklich fassen konnte... Und im Endeffekt muss ich sagen: Ich schlafe in der gleichen Position! (nur mit Decke) 
Offensichtlich haben die ganzen Werbeanzeigen mit "Geld im Schlaf verdienen" und "So werdet ihr reich, ohne einen Finger zu krümmen" doch recht gehabt... Verdammt, ich habe die immer in den Spam-Ordner gepackt


----------



## Peter-Pe (3. Dezember 2021)

Gibts ne Kooperation mit ihr? Hab das Gefühl alle 2 Tage droppt ne News über Sie.


----------



## AgentDynamic (3. Dezember 2021)

Anfängerin.
Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos, Mr. Musk & Co. verdienen mehr Geld in einem Wimpernschlag oder mit einer Unterschrift, als die junge Dame in ihrem bisherigen und zukünftigem Leben je verdienen wird.
Aber unterm Strich trotzdem noch mehr entspannt verdiente Kohle als wir Otto-Normal-User.... ;D


dacarter2160 schrieb:


> Wie abgehängt müssen die Menschen sein, die diesen Stream schauen und ihr dann noch Geld schenken?



Das wäre sicher eine interessante und faszinierende Studie im Bereich Psychologie und Soziologie.
Ich ordne es vom Verhaltensmuster der Zuschauer her in die  Kategorien Voyeurismus, Tele-Shopping-Sucht und Einsamkeitsbewältigung ein.
Es gibt ja auch Menschen, die kaufen bei Astro-TV oder bei irgendwelchen anderen Quacksalbern Dinge, die Niemand benötigt, geschweige denn funktionieren, nur um einen innere Leere auszufüllen.
Vielleicht ist es hier ähnlich gelagert.^^


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2021)

Peter-Pe schrieb:


> Gibts ne Kooperation mit ihr? Hab das Gefühl alle 2 Tage droppt ne News über Sie.


Viel schlimmer finde ich, wenn ich jetzt nach MILF Pornos google besteht die Möglichkeit daß ein PC Games Link erscheint


----------



## Toni (3. Dezember 2021)

Peter-Pe schrieb:


> Gibts ne Kooperation mit ihr? Hab das Gefühl alle 2 Tage droppt ne News über Sie.


Ne, im Grunde sind wir in der Redaktion auch keine Fans von ihr, sieh auch hier (da ist auch die Begründung warum das Ganze) 
Zusatzinfo: Kein Fan von etwas zu sein, hat leider nicht die Auswirkung, dass man nicht darüber berichten muss^^ Michi musste auch den Test zu biomutant schreiben, obwohl er es doof fand (ich war damals nicht da, liebe das Spiel  )


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Dezember 2021)

> Zu sehen ist im Livestream *Amouranth, die schlafend in ihrem Bett liegt*


Und ihre Simps so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Dezember 2021)

Es tröstet nicht dass das ein Trend zu sein scheint über diese Sachen berichten zu "müssen", die Diskussion findet gerade auch in den Comments anderer Seiten statt die ähnliche News bringen...

Ich will nicht direkt verlinken, ich sage nur Eurogamer.net und der Artikel über den Wechsel von "Ludwig" (keine Ahnung von dem Typ, aber ist wohl ne Größe) von Twitch zu Youtube und dass er jetzt da schon auf Youtube gebanned wurde............. Die Kommentare sind ähnlich wie hier, nur auf englisch halt.


----------



## Emke (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich weine um die Welt.

Warum wirft ein Mann sein Geld für sowas raus? Da spare ich es lieber und geh ins Bordell, oder wenn es unbedingt Online sein muss dann auf Sexchat Seiten. Da bedanken sich Damen dann wenigstens für die Spende


----------



## FalloutEffect (3. Dezember 2021)

wann wird den Typen da draußen klar, dass sich so Eine kaum um sie schert. Und sie schmeißen der noch Geld hinterher. Das ist nicht mal positiv bekloppt sondern peinlich..


----------



## Gorehound86 (3. Dezember 2021)

Warum kommen innerhalb eines Monats gefühlt 4-6 News nur zu dieser Frau? Habt ihr ne Parnterschaft?
Was ist mit den restlichen Streamern die sich WIRKLICH mit Games beschäftigen? 

Was für neue kleine Streamer erfreuen sich steigender Bekanntheit und welche größeren Streamer machen bei Turnieren oder Events mit etc.? 
Immerhin ist doch genau das worüber wir eher Infos bräuchten anstatt über jemanden die dort nur ihr Geld verdient indem ihr tausende Männer hinterher simpen. Denn diese Frau, man mag von ihr halten was man will, hat absolut nichts mit dem Bereich zu tun über den man hier was lesen möchte. 
Und das hat auch nichts mit einem Blick über den Tellerrand zu tun sondern lediglich um Clicks abzugreifen. 

Das könnte ihr ruhig machen aber dann nennt auch in die Twitch-Bunte um.


----------



## arrgh (3. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Um eben jene Dame handelt es sich ja!


Das ist mir nicht entgangen. Allerdings geht meine Faszination für unsere schlafende Schönheit mittlerweile soweit, dass mich nicht nur ihr Treiben und ihre Ansichten über das Treiben anderer interessieren, sondern auch ihre Meinung zu ihrem eigenen Treiben. 

Soweit habt ihr mich schon getrieben!


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich, wenn ich jetzt nach MILF Pornos google besteht die Möglichkeit daß ein PC Games Link erscheint


Die Frage ist ob PCG genauso getrackt wird. Ja das wäre dann wirklich schlimm, aber auch nicht mehr verwunderlich.
oder Suche Po***s oder auch nur Soft Po***s und als Ergebnis kommt dann PCG. Ja das könnte leicht passieren.
Aber hey, bringt Klicks/Geld. Also alles Okey. So wie man es will.


----------



## arrgh (3. Dezember 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es tröstet nicht dass das ein Trend zu sein scheint über diese Sachen berichten zu "müssen"


Also ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass dieser Trend nicht allzu bald einen Abbruch erfährt.

Ohne PCG wäre ich wohl niemals über das hier gestolpert...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hgrpqJ5NIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



... und meine Güte, was habe ich Tränen gelacht. Es ist so herrlich bescheuert. Kostenlose und nebenwirkungsfreie Antidepressiva nenn' ich sowas.

Vor allem, weil diese Person ja nicht wirklich über irgendwelche kognitive Beeinträchtigungen verfügt (was man auf den ersten Blick ohne Weiteres annehmen könnte), sondern bloß des Geldes wegen sich zum Gespött macht. Und solche Menschen erheitern mich ungemein. Mehr davon! 😂👍


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> .....sondern bloß des Geldes wegen sich zum Gespött macht.


Und wer macht sich hier noch zum Gespött indem man sowas nur des Geldes her bringt, wenn du es schon so sagst?


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass dieser Trend nicht allzu bald einen Abbruch erfährt.
> 
> Ohne PCG wäre ich wohl niemals über das hier gestolpert...
> 
> ...


...und ich dachte ich habe schon alles gesehen... und dafür wird man bezahlt?????


----------



## arrgh (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wer macht sich hier noch zum Gespött indem man sowas nur des Geldes her bringt, wenn du es schon so sagst?


Tja...  Guter Punkt! 😉


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte ich habe schon alles gesehen... und dafür wird man bezahlt?????


Wir sollten auch mal sowas Assi mäßiges machen. Assi ist Cool und bringt Geld. Je Dümmer umso mehr Geld kommt rein. 
Wir können ja auch was ganz Seriöses versuchen oder auf was altes aufbauen und uns dann Ausreden wegen Reichweite und so um unsere Mitarbeiter zu finanzieren und uns dann ja versuchen wie weit es gehen kann.


----------



## demolition4k (3. Dezember 2021)

folgende news sind aktuell auf eurer landing page zu finden:
"Mit Spielen Geld verdienen: Alle Zeichen stehen auf NFTs in Videospielen"
"Twitch-Star: Amouranth verdient jede Menge Geld im Schlaf - also, das tut sie wirklich!"
"YouTube-Streamer Ludwig bekommt einzigartigen Hodensack-Controller als Preis"

und zusätzlich zu solchem news-müll kriegt dann der witz einer releaseversion von battlefield 7 von 10 punkten, weil man ja angst hat, man könnte künftig keine review samples mehr von EA bekommen

glaubt ihr, ihr könnt mit low quality clickbait und gekauften tests neue leser gewinnen, geschweige denn die bestehenden auf dauer halten? wie wär's mal wieder mit qualität - dann klappt's auch mit den umsätzen. aber zum glück seid ihr ja mittlerweile auf den virtue-signalling-zug aufgesprungen. des hilft sicher ...


----------



## mav0r (3. Dezember 2021)

PCG - Ihre #1 Quelle für Soft Porn!
Berichte über die Branche; tiefe Einblicke; Darsteller in der Nahaufnahme.
Keine Altersverifikation notwendig!


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wir sollten auch mal sowas Assi mäßiges machen. Assi ist Cool und bringt Geld. Je Dümmer umso mehr Geld kommt rein.
> Wir können ja auch was ganz Seriöses versuchen oder auf was altes aufbauen und uns dann Ausreden wegen Reichweite und so um unsere Mitarbeiter zu finanzieren und uns dann ja versuchen wie weit es gehen kann.


Das wäre ja Arbeit...


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Tja...  Guter Punkt! 😉


Ist aber belanglos. Solange weniger als eine Handvoll es begreifen ist man leider der Loser und hat den Schwarzen peter in der Hand.
In jeden anderen Schicktrain würde man jetzt als Aktivist gefeiert werden, hier ist man nur der Loser wenn man versucht aufzudecken. Hm, schon komisch.


Vordack schrieb:


> Das wäre ja Arbeit...


Wieso?
Vordack im Pool mit XXXX, dazu bei Twitter beim Bier trinken! Was ist daran Arbeit?
Schlägt ein wie ne Klickbombe.
Und ab und zu versenkst du auch ne Kugel im Billiard.  Und PCG war dabei. Das gibt Geld.


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Vordack im Pool mit XXXX, dazu bei Twitter beim Bier trinken! Was ist daran Arbeit?
> Schlägt ein wie ne Klickbombe.



Auch wenn das Geld generieren würde, das wäre mir dann doch unangenehm 

Lieber Batze bei ner Schneelballschlacht mit YYYY und danach Sexspielchen die Glühwein und eine Weihnachtrute involvieren. DAS wär doch was!


----------



## arrgh (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist aber belanglos. Solange weniger als eine Handvoll es begreifen ist man leider der Loser und hat den Schwarzen peter in der Hand.
> In jeden anderen Schicktrain würde man jetzt als Aktivist gefeiert werden, hier ist man nur der Loser wenn man versucht aufzudecken. Hm, schon komisch.


In meinen Augen bist du die gute Seele des Forums, der nun mal viel an der Seite gelegen ist. Wenn dir PCG und dessen Fortbestehen egal wären, würdest du ja nicht so viel kritisieren und "meckern".

In diesem Sinne: Weiter so, Batze!

Mir ist die Seite auch nicht egal. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ich mittlerweile zu tief drin stecke. Ich kann ohne den Sch**ss nicht mehr leben! 😂


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Lieber Batze bei ner Schneelballschlacht mit YYYY und danach Sexspielchen die Glühwein und eine Weihnachtrute involvieren. DAS wär doch was!


Warum nicht. Nur die Rute, also auf MS stehe ich nicht so. Aber sonst..


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Warum nicht. Nur die Rute, also auf MS stehe ich nicht so. Aber sonst..


Okay, ich bin schon auf das Vorschauvideo gespannt  

Frag doch mal Amodingsda ob sie im Pferdekostüm Interesse hat


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> In meinen Augen bist du die gute Seele des Forums, der nun mal viel an der Seite gelegen ist. Wenn dir PCG und dessen Fortbestehen egal wären, würdest du ja nicht so viel kritisieren und "meckern".
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Weiter so, Batze!


Ich sehe das mal als Kompliment an.
Danke dir.

Ich denke auch so einige Intern sehen es auch ein wenig so, denn sonst wäre ich schon gefeuert. 
Und ich mach ja auch viel für das Forum.
Ich weiß selbst das ich hier nicht immer die richtigen Sätze bringe.
Aber in einem hast du mehr als nur recht. Ich bin ein Kind von PCG und es ist mir verdammt nochmal nicht egal was hier so Passiert. Und es wird leider von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. Gerade wenn man sieht was auf anderen Seiten von Computec so los ist und passiert. Hier passt leider in meinen Augen so einiges nicht. Und ich meine damit nicht unbedingt das Erscheinungsbild, sondern eher das was uns hier verkauft werden soll.
Nun ja, ich sagte ja, ich bleib ein wenig Ruhiger erstmal, sonst würde ich ganz anders antworten.


----------



## arrgh (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mal als Kompliment an.


Genau so war es auch gemeint


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Genau so war es auch gemeint


Dankeschön.
ist selten das mich hier hier jemand versteht was ich meine und vorbringen möchte.
Denn meine Kritik ist auch immer Positiv gemeint um mal nachzudenken. Aber das begreift hier kaum einer.
Oder anders, man weiß was ich meine, traut sich aber nicht Ehrlich zu sein. Viele ja Sager eben.
Aber ist Okey in der heutigen Gesellschaft. Mit dem Train schwimmen ist eben wichtiger.


----------



## Malifurion (3. Dezember 2021)

Sagt mal PCG, bekommt Ihr eigentlich Geld von Amouranth für diese, in letzer Zeit häufig vorkommenden "Artikel"?


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Sagt mal PCG, bekommt Ihr eigentlich Geld von Amouranth für diese, in letzer Zeit häufig vorkommenden "Artikel"?


Diese Frage wurde doch schon öfters gestellt und schon beantwortet.
Ich bin zwar nicht PCGames.
Aber wenn du hier einiges verfolgt hättest.
PCG bekommt natürlich kein Geld von dieser gewissen Person direkt, aber man lebt ganz gut damit wenn man diese erwähnt, wegen der Klicks eben.
Man muss eben sehen wie man an Geld kommt, über die Runden kommt.
Und so wie es ausschaut hat PCG momentan kein anderes Konzept als dieses um Geld zu generieren um Ihre Mitarbeiter zu bezahlen. Hört sich jedenfalls so an.
Sonst würden sie ja was anderes machen.
Also mal machen lassen, sonst könnte hier ja auch bald zu sein.
So hört sich jedenfalls der Kontex der Nachfragen und dazugehörigen  Antworten an.


----------



## TheSinner (4. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also mal machen lassen, sonst könnte hier ja auch bald zu sein.
> So hört sich jedenfalls der Kontex der Nachfragen und dazugehörigen  Antworten an.



Tja, Pech, kannste nix machen. Bevor ich die Integrität von Journalismus opfere, pfeif ich lieber auf sämtliche Seiten die dabei mit untergegangen sein werden. Tut mir leid, alte Strukturen gehen immer zugrunde, das lässt sich nicht aufhalten. Wir haben heute schließlich auch kaum noch Tante Emma Läden oder klassische Buchläden. Das muss einem nicht gefallen aber darum schert sich der Fortschritt halt auch nicht. Diejenigen die sich anpassen und Innovation betreiben bleiben am Leben und der Rest geht unter. Das war schon bei der Pferdekutsche so.


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (4. Dezember 2021)

oje Amadingens hat im Stream gepupst, besser mal ne Clickbait raushauen


----------



## Himbeerjochen (4. Dezember 2021)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Sagt mal PCG, bekommt Ihr eigentlich Geld von Amouranth für diese, in letzer Zeit häufig vorkommenden "Artikel"?


Der Autor hat sich wahrscheinlich in sie verknallt.


----------



## Phone (4. Dezember 2021)

Ja die Welt is am Ende...tausende Leute gucken anderen übers Internet zu wie sie  schlafen und werden dabei selber krank wegen mangelnder Bewegung, mehr kontakt zu Milben weil sie weniger rausgehen und die Luft kontaminiert ist und ballern sich dabei noch einen 0,5l Energie nach dem andern in die Birne um sicher zu gehen das ihre Insulin Produktion eingestellt wird
Das war mein letzter Klick auf diesen Dreck...


----------



## Wubaron (4. Dezember 2021)

Es haben sich auch schon große deutsche streamer wie trymacs und papaplatte beim schlafen gefilmt. Und da haben auch etliche zugeschaut.


----------



## arrgh (4. Dezember 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Es haben sich auch schon große deutsche streamer wie trymacs und papaplatte beim schlafen gefilmt. Und da haben auch etliche zugeschaut.


Nie von denen gehört. Gibt's bei denen auch Neuinszenierungen von Orwells Farm der Tiere zu sehen? Oder zumindest Kürbisse?


----------



## Toni (6. Dezember 2021)

demolition4k schrieb:


> "Mit Spielen Geld verdienen: Alle Zeichen stehen auf NFTs in Videospielen"


Dann lies doch bitte mal den Artikel. Das ist kein Clickbait, sondern der Inhalt der News. Ich habe den Artikel selbst geschrieben und kann dir versichern, dass da Inhalte hinter stehen. Inklusive, wie man mit Spielen Geld verdient (das Konzept nennt sich Play 2 Earn) und dass EA und Ubisoft in diese Richtung tendieren.


Malifurion schrieb:


> Sagt mal PCG, bekommt Ihr eigentlich Geld von Amouranth für diese, in letzer Zeit häufig vorkommenden "Artikel"?


Hier der Link zur offiziellen Antwort im podcast https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/q-as-mit-der-redaktion.9408344/
Und hier ist noch eine längere Diskussion zum Thema zu finden https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/kritik-zum-q-a.9408493/
Der Rest ist unter früheren Beiträgen über die Streamer verteilt, deswegen haben wir offiziell im Podcast der Community auch Stellung bezogen gehabt.


----------

